# Arggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So yesterday I began the process of moving the tent back to the other side of the yard. Cleaned out the wire aviary, moved it all the way across the yard to where the tent is, and last night after dark moved the pigeons into there. This morning I got up and dismantled the tent, set it up where it used to be, and started moving the birds back into it using a big cat carrier. 

Now in addition to all of my birds *hating* my guts right now, one of them slipped out while I was trying to wrestle the cat carrier out of the wire aviary and flew off. It is either one of the hybrids, or the third one that I wasn't sure if it was one of the hybrids in the beginning. I almost caught him about seven times with a plastic tub. Then he flew into a tree and I soaked him with water, then he landed in the @#(*%^# neighbor's yard and dried off and then flew up to my roof. 

I pulled the wire aviary around the house so he could see the food in it (didn't feed them last night or this morning so if one did get out, it would be hungry). He eyed it and then the crows scared him and off he flew. Haven't seen him since. I posted on Craigslist and will make some fliers, hopefully he will come back tonight (he got a pretty good view of the house while up on the roof). I haven't checked to see if it's one of the hybrids or not. If it is, his homing instincts will be less than ideal.  

So I am NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY. And if you don't think I'm mentally (and at times, verbally) cursing those meddling, uppity, nosy blankety-blank neighbors of mine for starting all this when my pigeons were perfectly happy in their new location, think again, and bad karma be darned.  Sometimes no matter what you do, or how hard you try, you still get pooped on (and not in the good way, like by a pigeon). If everyone could please keep him in your thoughts and hope he will come back home safe and sound, I would appreciate it. Now I'm going to go take a deep breath and stop ranting soon. Maybe. 

PS) there is some good news. The birds are all moved and settling back in. There was a pair of new babies in one of the dark corners, these will make only my second and third "oops" babies since I moved the tent before, which is a heck of a track record for me. So now Buddy and Bernadette have sudden babies, as they have been laying on their fake eggs. They looked so surprised when I put them in their basket.....like "Did you know these hatched? No? Me neither! Oh well, guess I'll feed them." So congrats to Buddy and Bernadette on their foster babies. They just got a reprieve, as they were scheduled to move out to the tent too today. The other good news is the nice family who took twenty of my pigeons, wrote and offered to take more as they have more room and the dad's brother is now very into pigeons and has his own aviary. So after I bring him some more, I will have my alloted amount, and can forget about all of this fuss and bother.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope he comes back soon. I'm with ya' regarding the bad day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, MJ...this too shall pass...that's the good news!  

The not so good...it's a hellava RIDE gettin' to the "pass!"  

HANG IN THERE! WE ARE WITH YOU!!  

Sending LOVE, HUGS and SCTITCHES TO HELP!  

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey maryjane...that sucks 
I hope that all turns out well.

whose babies were the oops babies originally?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry you're little got out. I know EXACTLY how you feel. Hope he makes it back.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry about the escapee, MJ. Hopefully s/he will be ready to get caught and return to the flock soon.

The rest all sounds like very good news! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, no sign of the escapee. I just don't even know how he managed to get out; I had a heavy blanket hanging over the door and everything while I took out the carrier. I was so careful, then saw him walking across the lawn. The worst is almost catching him so many times only to have him get away. Poor thing is probably scared to death somewhere, at least it is fairly warm tonight, at least compared to usual weather lately. I really hope someone finds him or he finds his way back.  

Nikku, I'm not sure who's babies they are. I had caught most of the pigeons when I found them and no one was sitting on them. The corner they were in is behind the dove's cage so I didn't even know they were nesting there.  They are just a few days old, and Buddy and Bern are BOTH in the basket with them and have been all day. They take their parenting responsibilities very seriously.  They are a great mom and dad. I guess we will see who the babies grow up to look like.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh M.J., this is so sad about your little guy flying off!
I started praying immediately after reading the unfortunate news!
Did you find out yet if it is one of the hybrids?
I'm hoping s/he can get back quickly and will be protected by our dear St. Francis and the Angels!
I'm anxious for daylight to come so you can see him/her waiting for some food/water!
Glad you got the others settled....made me tired just reading everything you went through! Bless those people for offering to take a few more birds so you don't have to have such a hard time with neighbors!
Sending love and prayers to you and awaiting good news about his/her return ASAP!!! AMEN!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi MJ - Just catching up on postings - I'm so sorry to hear about the move yesterday  I can just imagine what you were saying about those neighbors  I'll be saying some prayers that s/he comes home soon! I hope the weather stays on the warm side where you live and no wind too!

On the positive side - big congratulations to Buddy and Bernadette on "their" new babies! That is a wonderful surprise. Glad to read they're taking parenting so seriously too - I'm sure the babies will be well cared for... of course would love to see pictures (but not until you've recovered from move day!).

I'm so glad to hear that your adopted-out pigeons have found such a good home - and that it helped someone else experience the joy of owning pigeons! So next time those blankty-blank neighbors say anything - you can just smile smugly back at them (or some other "demonstrative body language"  ).


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I said some of the same things about your neighbors myself  I think we all did!

So sorry about your little guy flying the coop...I sure hope he stays nearby and soon finds his way home to you.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the escapee. I've lost my naive, indoor cats outside before and know how stressful it gets, wondering if they're ok. And it must be even worse trying to catch them again when they can fly!

Congrats on the new ones though!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

HE'S BACK!!!!!!!!! He finally showed up this afternoon just before four. An hour and a half later, he's back in the tent....I had to cut part of the netting away and he finally found the hole and went back in. THANK YOU to everyone who was thinking of him and praying for him. It was definitely one of the hybrids. Poor guy is chowing down right now. What a lucky bird. He kept trying and trying to get back in, avoiding me all the while with my homemade net (laundry basket on a mop handle ). Now I'm going to get one of those long handled fishing nets, so if it happens again I'll be more prepared. Used to have one for catching wild birds with string on their feet, but it deteriorated and I threw it away. Time for a new one!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Sure hope all goes well for you and that your pijjie returns home safe and sound. As for the neighbors well I think there are a few of them in every neighborhood, some could care less what the neighbors do and others well they just have to be noisy and love to make their neighbors life a living hell. They all get it back in the end rest assure, kill them with kindness it will get to them so bad it isn't funny. I will keep you and your pigeon in my prayers.

Cindy


----------

